
Webpack 4: released today - thelarkinn
https://medium.com/webpack/webpack-4-released-today-6cdb994702d4
======
exogen
Some previous discussion on the GitHub release, which HN incorrectly flagged
as a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16456855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16456855)

